# Wheel brush/wooly



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a tool to clean between the split spokes of my alloys? I have the standard wheel woolies but the smallest one is still too big a diameter. Any suggestions?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

"Flat" version of the Microfiber Madness Incredibrush would be my recommendation - http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfiber-madness-incredibrush-cat4.html


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

EZ Detail brush
http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/ez-detailing-brushes.html


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

hopefully that's the image fixed. Thanks for the suggestions, I suspect the brush will be too big. I'm tempted by the Incredibrush tho as I have the mit.


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

_Si_ said:


> hopefully that's the image fixed. Thanks for the suggestions, I suspect the brush will be too big. I'm tempted by the Incredibrush tho as I have the mit.


Keep me posted if you find something, I have the same wheels on my z4 ive tried various brushes including woollies too and cant seem to clean in the thin gap tidy haha


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

large ez detail brush should fit through there or the small one


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AF Wooly trio - I think the small one should fit between the spokes - measure the gap for me and I'll check for you


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I use one of Race Glazes Extra Long Wheel brush for tight spaces. It gets into the tiniest gaps between calipers & wheel inners so should do imbetween your spokes no problem.


----------



## Kella09 (Sep 2, 2017)

Just ordered a valet pro large detailing brush looks pretty good


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Flexipads trio wheel brushes


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A mini wool paint roller, stuck to an old toothbrush handle......works great.

John Tht.


----------

